# bluetooth nie działa

## matiit

Po całym dniu walki pisze posta...

Nie wiedziałem że to będzie az takie trudne.

Sprzęt jest ok bo na archu działa.

zaczynam.

Podłączam dongla i włączam blue w tel.

dmesg już na poczatku wywala

```
dmesg | tail

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 92

```

Ale ide dalej 

bluez-libs i utils zemergowałem. 

gnome-bluetooth

bluez-gnome

openobex

obexftp

wszystko oczywiście z flagą bluetooth (mam w make.conf)

i próbuję już działać.

Mam xfce to troche mam utrudnione działanie niż na gnome/kde

/etc/init.d/bluetooth start

załadował się moduł bluetooth i hci_usb 

jeszcze doładowałem sco, bnep i i2cap 

i:

```
xmat mat # hciconfig 

hci0:   Type: USB

        BD Address: 00:11:67:55:92:82 ACL MTU: 672:3 SCO MTU: 48:1

        UP RUNNING PSCAN 

        RX bytes:41393253 acl:39 sco:811410 events:211 errors:0

        TX bytes:1809 acl:38 sco:0 commands:108 errors:0

xmat mat # hcitool dev

Devices:

        hci0    00:11:67:55:92:82

xmat mat # hcitool inq

Inquiring ...

        00:1A:75:E8:1A:76       clock offset: 0x2e66    class: 0x520204

xmat mat # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:1A:75:E8:1A:76       Z530i

xmat mat # 

```

Czyli ok...

Teraz chcę coś wrzucić z tel na kompa...

dałem szukaj nowe urządzenie w tel (z530i) i znalazło xmat (0)

podałem te piny (miałem wlączone gnome-applet)

ale gdy chcę coś wysłać to juz nie znajduje mi kompa...

podobnie gdy chcę wysłać z kompa na telefon...:

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/27c6ed952ade2bc1.html

a w konsoli:

```
 gnome-obex-send --dest 00:1A:75:E8:1A:76 /mnt/hda2/Grafika/av/first-wektor02-maly.jpg 

(gnome-obex-send:5564): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

Browsing 00:1A:75:E8:1A:76 ...

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x10006

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 6

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

** Message: device 00:1A:75:E8:1A:76 (OBEX Object Push) port 6

** (gnome-obex-send:5564): WARNING **: Unable to make a Bluetooth connection.

** (gnome-obex-send:5564): WARNING **: Unable to initialize OBEX client source

xmat mat # 

```

Dane jakie moge podać (te co przychodzą mi do głowy):

emerge --info

http://wklej.org/id/15c7a6f5a9

.config

http://www.wklej.org/id/41d6d8f1c3

hcid.conf

```

cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf 

#

# HCI daemon configuration file.

#

# HCId options

options {

        # Automatically initialize new devices

        autoinit yes;

        # Security Manager mode

        #   none - Security manager disabled

        #   auto - Use local PIN for incoming connections

        #   user - Always ask user for a PIN

        #

        security user;

        # Pairing mode

        #   none  - Pairing disabled

        #   multi - Allow pairing with already paired devices

        #   once  - Pair once and deny successive attempts

        pairing multi;

        # Default PIN code for incoming connections

        passkey "1234";

}

# Default settings for HCI devices

device {

        # Local device name

        #   %d - device id

        #   %h - host name

        name "xmat (%d)";

        # Local device class

        class 0x000100;

        # Default packet type

        #pkt_type DH1,DM1,HV1;

        # Inquiry and Page scan

        iscan enable; pscan enable;

        # Default link mode

        #   none   - no specific policy 

        #   accept - always accept incoming connections

        #   master - become master on incoming connections,

        #            deny role switch on outgoing connections

        lm accept;

        # Default link policy

        #   none    - no specific policy

        #   rswitch - allow role switch

        #   hold    - allow hold mode

        #   sniff   - allow sniff mode

        #   park    - allow park mode

        lp rswitch,hold,sniff,park;

}

xmat linux-2.6.23-kamikaze4 # 

```

Niestety nie potrafię sobie z tym poradzić.

Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

----------

## Yatmai

Jak już masz taki burdel w bibliotekach (xfce i gnome  :Wink:  ) to może spróbuje kdebluetooth  :Wink:  Mnie działa fajnie...

No i w confie się gdzieś ustawiało kanał transmisji, spróbuj zmienić  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

co do kbluetooth to raczej już takiego syfu robić nie chce... (a gnome i xfce to aż tak bardzo nie są różne)... zresztą na xfce nic nie znalazłem...

o co dokładnie chodzi z kanałem transmisji? 

Wg mnie chyba najważniejszy jest ten błąd z dmesga... ale nie wiem z czym on jest związany

----------

## matiit

sprawdzałem czy ten błąd dmesg nie jest związany z jądrem (wersją), bo mam kamikaze-sources, zainstalowałem jednak gentoo-sources i to samo...

Potrafi ktoś pomóc?

----------

## Zwierzak

Powiedz którą wersję bibliotek bluez posiadasz, to jest ważne bo zmieniła się konfiguracja między wersją 2, a 3

----------

## matiit

```
[I] net-wireless/bluez-utils

     Available versions:  2.25-r1 (~)3.12 (~)3.14 (~)3.15 (~)3.16 (~)3.18 (~)3.19 (~)3.20 (~)3.22 {alsa cups dbus debug examples gstreamer gtk hal old-daemons pcmcia test-programs usb}

     Installed versions:  3.22(20:02:57 30 X 2007)(alsa cups gstreamer hal -debug -examples -old-daemons -test-programs -usb)
```

Wg mnie problem leży w tym błędzie z dmesga... ale nie wiem jak się za niego zabrać.

----------

## wariat

Nie wiem na ile to może pomóc, ale u mnie (gnome) po prostu działa:

po wetknięciu dongla w dmesg mam:

```

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

```

ładują się moduły i śmiga ... u mnie w jajku jest tak:

```

# grep -i -A24 "Network testing" /usr/src/linux/.config

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

```

zainstalowane mam:

bluez-utils, bluez-libs, bluez-gnome, gnome-bluetooth, gnome-vfs-obexftp (ebuild z ecatmur) i to chyba tyle wszystko w najnowszych dostępnych w tej chwili wersjach i po prostu działa, ponieważ nie miałem z tym żadnych kłopotów to nie bardzo wiem jakie konfigi warto jeszcze pokazać. Jedno co mi nie działa, to BT headset w Ekiga, ale to dlatego, ze Ekiga nie umie i w najbliższym czasie umieć nie będzie - bo nie  :Sad: 

może jeszcze to:

```

coyote ~ # lsusb

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

```

----------

## matiit

ale co zrobić aby pozbyć się tego flooda z dmesga...

----------

## BeteNoire

Imo nabyć lepszy dongiel. Miałem podobnie na jakimś tanim śmieciu.

Próbowałeś na innym kernelu?

----------

## matiit

tak.

Próbowałem na gentoo-sources i to samo.

na archu działa ok więc nie wina dongla.

----------

## kuku

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> ale co zrobić aby pozbyć się tego flooda z dmesga...

 

Da się  - też mam taniego dongla z allegro i podobny problem:

trzeba znaleźć se jego kod przez lsusb

```
kuku kuku # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0e5e:6622

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Hi-Speed 21-in-1 Flash Card Reader/Writer (Internal/External)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0608 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB-2.0 4-Port HUB

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

kuku kuku #                           
```

mój dongle nie ma nawet nazwy  :Wink: , i dopisać go do 

/usr/src/linux/drivers/bluetooth/hci_usb.c

wygląda to mnej więcej tak:

 /* ISSC Bluetooth Adapter v3.1 */

{ USB_DEVICE(0x1131, 0x1001), .driver_info = HCI_RESET },

tam można dodać różne opcje - zobacz se w tym pliku

a potem przekompilować jądro i sprawdzić czy działa  :Wink:  - ja co prawda usunąłem floodowanie logów ale bluetooth przestało działać  :Smile: (z floodowaniem dzialąlo ale brakowało powoli miejsca na /  :Wink: 

jeśli ktoś mógłby podpowiedzieć gdzie podesłać swoje numerki produktu i producenta dongla żeby na stałe dopisali do źródeł to może znajdę te dobre opcje dla mojegoLast edited by kuku on Wed Nov 07, 2007 7:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wariat

U meni po prostu zadziałało wiec o ile chętnie podzielę się konfigami o tyle pomysłów gdzie warto grzebac po prostu nei mam. De facto wyglądało to tak, że pododawałem soft siedząc w pracy i w drodze powrotnej poszedłem do sklepu kupic dongla. Wetknąłem i zadziałało ... pan w sklepie zreszta trochę zgubił szczękę od tego, ale to inna historia  :Very Happy: 

----------

